# One and One and One is Three



## N2TORTS (Dec 5, 2015)

"One and one and one is three" Going to be good-looking 'cause
their so hard to see......

3 Different hatching this A.M. from 3 different clutches .....


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 6, 2015)

Well...some progress of others on the way as well as last weeks Turkey Day neo~nates......


























(You Can spot The Het, Cherry-Head and of course the Hypo Babies...)

" Happy Holidays"......Ho ....Ho ....Ho ....
JD~


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 6, 2015)

I need to quit checking these out....


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2015)

Hmmm, 1+1+1=3 but I see 6. Is that a California kind of counting? Too much sun maybe. I !ike when there is a variety of colors in one of your pics


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 7, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> I need to quit checking these out....


Ok J' ......But Why ?
Dear Santa:......


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 7, 2015)

wellington said:


> Hmmm, 1+1+1=3 but I see 6. Is that a California kind of counting? Too much sun maybe. I !ike when there is a variety of colors in one of your pics


Well Barb ........There Popping like flies and the 6 you see were born Turkey week or on Turkey day ! .... And the 3 new ones out and about - with drinks on the house.

Tis The Season ' ......




























JD~


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 7, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Ok J' ......But Why ?
> Dear Santa:......



That would be why. Santa doesn't bring me gifts.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 7, 2015)

That one... No that one... *points*


----------



## dmmj (Dec 7, 2015)

confirmed, the math does indeed check out


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 7, 2015)

dmmj said:


> confirmed, the math does indeed check out


The "captain" is always right! .....


----------



## mark109r (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi JD, question about your cherries. I've noticed some of them have wide grayish-white growth lines between their scutes, which I think look amazing. Do these stay or darken as the grow, and could they indicate possible marbling as they grow?


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 7, 2015)

Jacqui said:


> That would be why. Santa doesn't bring me gifts.


Have you been Naughty or Nice ? .....

......


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 7, 2015)

mark109r said:


> Hi JD, question about your cherries. I've noticed some of them have wide grayish-white growth lines between their scutes, which I think look amazing. Do these stay or darken as the grow, and could they indicate possible marbling as they grow?


In most cases you are seeing just that - "new growth" lines , however I do have a few heavily marbled animals that is one of the line bred traits I go after.. besides coloring of scales. A very heavy percentage of babies produced here at the Cove' show very nice signs of marbling even at a young age, that will increase with age.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 7, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Have you been Naughty or Nice ? .....
> 
> ......



A bit of both.


----------

